# Blasted luck!



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I need to get an 8 in each module in IELTS. 

My first attempt I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 7.5, 8, 8.5, 8
My second attempt too I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 9, 8, 8, 7.5

I don't believe it. I have to make the attempt again! Do you think DAIC will be fine if I give both my TRFs... Does anybody have a contact email ID of DAIC?

Thanks! And wish me luck if I have to take it again...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately it wont work like that...it needs to be 8 across the board in a single TRF to get the extra points.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

No they will not be fine. You need to achieve minimum score in all bands of the tests. Separate tests are not acceptable.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Yah I am in the same boat as you I need 8s across the board as well. I haven't taken the test yet I am going to get a tutor to help grade me. I am born an bred English Speaking person and I think I am on the border of 8s as well very frustrating for sure !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Funny though, from what I've seen english speaking people have no better luck than others. I think because we have such diverse accents & we are lazy when it comes to english and have had years of falling into bad ways! Where as non english speaking people are learning the real english from scratch!


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Bangalg

Did you manage to get your 8s ?

I am still studying for my 8s

Just for my ACS ICT BA certification in email now I need my 8s to get my 65 points and I need it before April 13th

Lots of fun .... Stupid essays suck :-(


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I need to get an 8 in each module in IELTS.
> 
> My first attempt I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 7.5, 8, 8.5, 8
> My second attempt too I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 9, 8, 8, 7.5
> ...


If its speaking that you got 7.5, You can try your luck by applying revaluation.

There are quite a few folks in the forum who got upgraded scores as a result of reassessment by IELTS Examiners.

Might cost you half of the exam fee, but if there is any increase in the score then the fee will be refunded.

Good Luck!


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> If its speaking that you got 7.5, You can try your luck by applying revaluation.
> 
> There are quite a few folks in the forum who got upgraded result as a result of reassessment by IELTS Examiners.
> 
> ...


What about the writing portion ?

My biggest challenge I believe will be in the writing of the Essay


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Alan H said:


> What about the writing portion ?
> 
> My biggest challenge I believe will be in the writing of the Essay


Its very subjective, so its not possible to comment on the toughness in each band. However in general reading and writing is where people tend to score less than expected. It might be diff for few ppl here too...

Practise makes perfect... So give enough time for preparation and you will get there for sure...!!!

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Maddy
I appreciate the positive feedback 

I hate tests on writing.

Alan


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

bangalg said:


> I need to get an 8 in each module in IELTS.
> 
> My first attempt I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 7.5, 8, 8.5, 8
> My second attempt too I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 9, 8, 8, 7.5
> ...



I know the feeling man...
Good luck and give it your best shot..
Try giving your TRFs to DIAC.Its worth a try though I am not sure if it will work..


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

What is TRF ?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I need to get an 8 in each module in IELTS.
> 
> My first attempt I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 7.5, 8, 8.5, 8
> My second attempt too I got an 8 overall but individual scores were- 9, 8, 8, 7.5
> ...


Hello buddy,

What happened with your score after these tests? did u re-appear?
My hubby is also struggling with the same bad 'luck' with IELTS flopping 1 of the 4 segments each time....
Do lemme know ur test status and tips to beat this stupid luck.

thanks.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Alan,
I took the exam again on feb 9. Applied for reval as well. Awaiting results for both. Whatever works! I am worried about the expected immigration law changes. So I want to apply ASAP. in fact, have booked another exam for mar.10. Frustrating thing is that I had go 8.5 I writing in my first attempt (but reading was 7.5 then. 
Maddyoz- I got 7.5 in writing. Speaking was fine at 8.0. I have applied for reval.
When are the rules going to change?

Bangalg


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The rules will change on 1st July this year


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

TRF is your unique identification number which is written on the IELTS report..


Alan H said:


> What is TRF ?


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> TRF is your unique identification number which is written on the IELTS report..


Thanks lifeisgood


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

A nightmare indeed. Was it always like this in the past that we have to get 7 or 8 in all bands to secure points.

Sure need a lot of practice plus little bit of luck to overcome them marginal misses. 

Good luck to all and wish me luck also


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A few years ago, you would have needed an overall/average score of 6/7 to qualify but I guess as more people look to move to Australia, DIAC have raised the standards and requirements to react to the needs of Australian businesses and also ensure that migrants have the relevant language skills to be able to integrate in society.

Good luck, I'm sure that you'll do well on your test.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Maz. Really hope so


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)


congrats, I know the relief you're feeling now. :clap2: I took that dreaded test three times and was never able to score above a 7 on the reading.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)


Congrats bangalg 

You've crossed the toughest part of the process. Well done!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

stormgal said:


> congrats, I know the relief you're feeling now. :clap2: I took that dreaded test three times and was never able to score above a 7 on the reading.


Hey stromgal

I am also having problems having 7 in reading. If any special tips and tricks let me know


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)


Awesome performance!..Congrats!:clap2:


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)


Awesome, great job!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)



Congrats... :clap2:
This is the best IELTS result i have seen in this forum.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)


Congrats! Easily the best result I have seen... 

All the best for the main application.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks all. How I wish that this was the end of the process! But surely not. There is still that jUly 1 threshold to pass. If my 175 occupation goes off list, then it will all come to nought!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mimran said:


> Hey stromgal
> 
> I am also having problems having 7 in reading. If any special tips and tricks let me know


Yeah Reading is tough. And the scores are very tight in Reading. Mistakes are costly here. Only thing I can say is that usually the most obvious answer is not necessarily the correct answer. So double check your answers always. Also, practice past papers. There are plenty available on rapid share.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mimran said:


> Hey stromgal
> 
> I am also having problems having 7 in reading. If any special tips and tricks let me know


Oh gosh - there's a certain way to answer the reading questions, and you have to answer them exactly like the computer likes them, since the answer sheet is scanned by a computer.

My personal mistakes (after downloading and taking many reading tests from the Internet) were the True False and Not Given questions - sometimes I'd make the mistake of answering them "Yes" "No" and Not Given - I guess from not paying attention.

The key is to take a lot of reading practice exams - download and take as many as humanly possible. Every waking moment of mine was wasted on IELTS reading the week right before the exam. If you do this, the exam will appear easier for you. I finally scored an 8.5 on that dreaded section - you have no idea how happy I was!

What I find is that it's just a matter of time before people score 8's - especially if you know how to read and write English, so hang in there, you'll do it, believe me - just don't give up.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Oh gosh - there's a certain way to answer the reading questions, and you have to answer them exactly like the computer likes them, since the answer sheet is scanned by a computer.
> 
> My personal mistakes (after downloading and taking many reading tests from the Internet) were the True False and Not Given questions - sometimes I'd make the mistake of answering them "Yes" "No" and Not Given - I guess from not paying attention.
> 
> ...



Thanks bangalg and stormgal for your advice and encouragement.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow..thats awesome...:clap2:



bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my feb 9 results. Overall 9. (9,9,9,8.5)


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Yeah Reading is tough. And the scores are very tight in Reading. Mistakes are costly here. Only thing I can say is that usually the most obvious answer is not necessarily the correct answer. So double check your answers always. Also, practice past papers. There are plenty available on rapid share.


What is rapid share ?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Alan H said:


> What is rapid share ?


A place where you get a lot of stuff - like docs, music, educational videos, etc. just google rapidshare.


----------

